# خبر مؤسف عن صافيناز



## oesi no (19 أغسطس 2014)

*مع السلامة ياغالية 





اتجوزت :a82::a82::a82:
*​


----------



## Samir poet (19 أغسطس 2014)

*االله يكون فى عون الضحية اللى اتجوزها ههههههههههههههه
*


----------



## rafaatbarsoum (20 أغسطس 2014)

Ha ha ha .......!not funny


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (20 أغسطس 2014)

اتجوزت مين ---؟؟ واحد مصرى ؟؟
يبقى علشان يبقى ليها حق القعاد فى البلد علشان كنت قريت قرار بترحيلها--
 اعرفلنا مصرى و لا مو مصرى هههههههههههههههههههههه
 انا مش فضوليه يا جماعه--
 بحب اثقف نفسى بس بالمعلومات هههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 أغسطس 2014)

*دى اوشاااعة اجدعان متجوزتش *
​


----------



## soul & life (20 أغسطس 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *دى اوشاااعة اجدعان متجوزتش *
> ​



يا خسارة  :ranting:ليه يا رورو نكدتى عليا قصدى يعنى واحنا مالنا ههههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 أغسطس 2014)

soul & life قال:


> يا خسارة  :ranting:ليه يا رورو نكدتى عليا قصدى يعنى واحنا مالنا ههههههههه


*بطمنهم انيفو 
اصلك متعرفيش دى حلم العمر للشوباب :t33:*​


----------



## grges monir (21 أغسطس 2014)

اشاعة مغرضة:smil12::t30:


----------



## اني بل (21 أغسطس 2014)

هههههههه هو الزواج خبر مؤسف ههه
ربنا يسعدها
موضوع حلووو فيه نكهة مميزة
ربنا يباركك


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (22 أغسطس 2014)

عجباهم في ايه دي كلها عمليات تجميل اصلا 
:ab7:
عموما ميرسي يا رورو


----------



## soul & life (22 أغسطس 2014)

مارتينا فوفو قال:


> عجباهم في ايه دي كلها عمليات تجميل اصلا
> :ab7:
> عموما ميرسي يا رورو



:smile02:smile02 انتى مصدقة نفسك يا مارتينا بصى الجميل يتقله جميل وده مش عيب هى حلوة بس حلوة محلونة كده  ومحدش يقولى يعنى ايه :smile01


----------



## حبيب يسوع (22 أغسطس 2014)

شوفولى مهرها كام
علشان انا عامل جمعية وقربت اقبضها


----------



## soul & life (22 أغسطس 2014)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> شوفولى مهرها كام
> علشان انا عامل جمعية وقربت اقبضها



هههههههههههههههههه ربنا يديلك الصحة يارب لكن يا استاذنا مش شايف انها محلونة بزيادة دى تجيب السكر ههههههه


----------



## oesi no (22 أغسطس 2014)

*التقييمات اللى اخدتوها دى قهوة سادة على روح الفقيدة 
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 أغسطس 2014)

مارتينا فوفو قال:


> عجباهم في ايه دي كلها عمليات تجميل اصلا
> :ab7:
> عموما ميرسي يا رورو


*ﻻ يا مارتينا مش تجميل 
دى روسية يا بنتى ان ماكنتش تبقى حلوة كدا طبيعى 
مين اللى هيبقى حلو انا مش معقول ههههههه 
وبعدين هبقى افهمك انه مش تجميل بس مش هنا ع الخاص بقى ههههههه 
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 أغسطس 2014)

oesi no قال:


> *التقييمات اللى اخدتوها دى قهوة سادة على روح الفقيدة
> *​


البقية فى حياتك ​ ​


----------



## oesi no (22 أغسطس 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *ﻻ يا مارتينا مش تجميل
> دى روسية يا بنتى ان ماكنتش تبقى حلوة كدا طبيعى
> مين اللى هيبقى حلو انا مش معقول ههههههه
> وبعدين هبقى افهمك انه مش تجميل بس مش هنا ع الخاص بقى ههههههه
> *


دى ارمينية مش روسية 
حد يغلط فى جنسيه الاسطورة


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 أغسطس 2014)

* هههههههههههههههههههههه بس*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 أغسطس 2014)

oesi no قال:


> دى ارمينية مش روسية
> حد يغلط فى جنسيه الاسطورة


*النبى اول مرة اسمع منك 
مستأكد 
*


----------



## soul & life (22 أغسطس 2014)

فى حد يشرب الضيوف قهوة وسادة يع هات يا ابنى شوب عصير منجا ولا حاجة فى الحر ده


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (22 أغسطس 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *النبى اول مرة اسمع منك
> مستأكد
> *



أيون ده موئكد هئ أرمن 
وده حتى بأين من مناخرها. هههههه 
لا بجد حسب معلوماتى هئ فعلا أرمنيه 
بس مش فاهما إيه إلى أسطرها !!


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 أغسطس 2014)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> أيون ده موئكد هئ أرمن
> وده حتى بأين من مناخرها. هههههه
> لا بجد حسب معلوماتى هئ فعلا أرمنيه
> بس مش فاهما إيه إلى أسطرها !!


*ههههههههههههههههههههههه 
تصدقى صح احبو ماخيرها مدية على الرمان كدا :smile02
اسالى جورج هو اكتر واحد يعرف هههههههههه *​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (22 أغسطس 2014)

أصل ليا أصحاب كتار أرمن 
نفس الناخير هههههه. شورش هو إلى أسطرها
ههههه قال أسطوره قال .. تشيب
كل واحد حر فئ رائيه


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 أغسطس 2014)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> أصل ليا أصحاب كتار أرمن
> نفس الناخير هههههه. شورش هو إلى أسطرها
> ههههه قال أسطوره قال .. تشيب
> كل واحد حر فئ رائيه


*هههههههههههههههههههه 
مالها مناخيرها احبو بس 
دى شبه البلحاية 
ايون شورش هو اللى اسطرها روحى اسأليه ليه بقى 
بس الصراحة هى تستاهل تتأسطر :ura1:*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (22 أغسطس 2014)

بلحايه
شكلك أنتى إلى أسطرتيها
شافيناس ههههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 أغسطس 2014)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> بلحايه
> شكلك أنتى إلى أسطرتيها
> شافيناس ههههههههه


*يادوب تلحقى تاخديلك ساتر 
جورج فى الطريق الى هنا 
اجرررررى احبوووووووو
**:s: :s::s::s:*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 أغسطس 2014)

*شورش واسطرها 
كنت ناوي اخد كورس انجليزي 
بس شكلي هخليه عربي *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 أغسطس 2014)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *شورش واسطرها
> كنت ناوي اخد كورس انجليزي
> بس شكلي هخليه عربي *​


*خليهم اتنين والنبى اعياد :smile02*​


----------



## soul & life (22 أغسطس 2014)

هو جورج مبيطلعش من التوبيك ده ولا ايه ايه يا ابنى انت اعد هنا حارس الصورة ولا ايه
هههههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 أغسطس 2014)

soul & life قال:


> هو جورج مبيطلعش من التوبيك ده ولا ايه ايه يا ابنى انت اعد هنا حارس الصورة ولا ايه
> هههههههههه


:new6::new6::new6:​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (22 أغسطس 2014)

كلهم غيرانين منها 
طيب الاجمل منها هو بس اللي يتكلم 
الله يكون في عونك يا اخ جورج 
خيرها في غيرها


----------



## soul & life (22 أغسطس 2014)

ماهو لاننا كلنا اجمل منها بنتكلم وسامحنى يارب


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 أغسطس 2014)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> كلهم غيرانين منها
> طيب الاجمل منها هو بس اللي يتكلم
> الله يكون في عونك يا اخ جورج
> خيرها في غيرها



ﻻ بقي حقيقي وبدون مبالغه في هنا في المنتدي من هم اجمل من شافيناس بكتير 
اكتر من عضوتين تلاته بدون ذكر اسماء


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (22 أغسطس 2014)

soul & life قال:


> ماهو لاننا كلنا اجمل منها بنتكلم وسامحنى يارب


انا واثق طبعا 
بس في اية محدش يخلي اكذب


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (22 أغسطس 2014)

ألجمال جمال الروح. ههههههه 
قول لئ بئا روحها حلوه. ههههههههههه عإدى ما منأخيرها طلعت بلحايه حلوه ههههههههه روحها هتبقى عسل 

خير يا عياد هههههه.
خلينا يبنى نشوف حكائه شافيناس


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (22 أغسطس 2014)

اللهم لا اسألك رد القضاء بل اللطف فية 
شكلي هنطرد من المنتدي 
روح اية بس 
سامحها يا رب


----------



## soul & life (22 أغسطس 2014)

يا ابنى صافينار مين دى احنا سايبنها تاكل عيش بمزاجنا


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (22 أغسطس 2014)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> ﻻ بقي حقيقي وبدون مبالغه في هنا في المنتدي من هم اجمل من شافيناس بكتير
> اكتر من عضوتين تلاته بدون ذكر اسماء


اية يا عياد 
احنا هنكدب كدة علي المكشوف 
طيب  شوف 
القصيرين القزعة 
ولا التخان اللي عايزين يخسوا 
هتظلموا البنية لية 
دي صفيناز 
صفيناز اسمها بس يكفي


----------



## soul & life (22 أغسطس 2014)

هههههههههههههههههههههه لا بقا علفكرة لو بالاسماء فاحنا اسماءنا جامده وبس خلاص


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 أغسطس 2014)

ﻻ انا بتكلم جد 
في هنا اجمل منها كتير من غير المكياج الكتير واللبس القليل


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 أغسطس 2014)

*مين مش عاجبه صافى ها ها 
انا بحبها الصراحة ولن اسمح باحد يقول عليها ربع كلمة *
*ايون يا عياد كلامك صح والمصحف 
بس هما مين دوول اللى احلى من صافى هاه 
ع كدا يبقى منتدانا اسطورة هههههههههه*​


----------



## soul & life (22 أغسطس 2014)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> ﻻ انا بتكلم جد
> في هنا اجمل منها كتير من غير المكياج الكتير واللبس القليل



تصدق يا عياد انت ربنا هيكرمك اخر كرم يا ابنى 
هههههههههههههه
 علفكرة انت صح هى اللى عامل الضجة دى عليها يمكن تكون موهبتها وهى مش وحشة كمان تختلف كتير عن باقى الرقصات  اغلبهم بيكونوا وجوهم مش فى الجمال ده علشان كده هى فرقعت


----------



## soul & life (22 أغسطس 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *مين مش عاجبه صافى ها ها
> انا بحبها الصراحة ولن اسمح باحد يقول عليها ربع كلمة *
> *ايون يا عياد كلامك صح والمصحف
> بس هما مين دوول اللى احلى من صافى هاه
> ع كدا يبقى منتدانا اسطورة هههههههههه*​



يوه جاتك ايه يا بت اسكتى مصدقنا واحد من ولاد ادم نصفنا  منك لله يا رورو بس يا حبيبتى واجبلك نسكافيه ههههههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 أغسطس 2014)

soul & life قال:


> يوه جاتك ايه يا بت اسكتى مصدقنا واحد من ولاد ادم نصفنا  منك لله يا رورو بس يا حبيبتى واجبلك نسكافيه ههههههههههه


*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
فصلتينى ضحك يا نيفو 
لا انا احب الحق ولا اقول الا الحق 
قال احلى من صافى قال 
عياد انت قولتلى بتلبس نضارة ؟ 

*​


----------



## soul & life (22 أغسطس 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> فصلتينى ضحك يا نيفو
> لا انا احب الحق ولا اقول الا الحق
> قال احلى من صافى قال
> ...



يا بنتى سد هو الراجل قال كلمة الحق بس انتى تلائيكى مش عارفة قيمتنا
يا بنتى دا احنا قمرات انظرى الى نفسك فى المرآة  :smile01
ومتزعليش ولا تكتئبى كلنا لها :smile02


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 أغسطس 2014)

soul & life قال:


> يا بنتى سد هو الراجل قال كلمة الحق بس انتى تلائيكى مش عارفة قيمتنا
> يا بنتى دا احنا قمرات انظرى الى نفسك فى المرآة  :smile01
> ومتزعليش ولا تكتئبى كلنا لها :smile02


*مانا كل ما ابص انيفو افضل اغنى 
ببص لروحى فجأة لقتنى كبرت فجأة ونزلت دمعتى 
هههههههههههههههههههههه 
فبطلت ابص *​


----------



## soul & life (22 أغسطس 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *مانا كل ما ابص انيفو افضل اغنى
> ببص لروحى فجأة لقتنى كبرت فجأة ونزلت دمعتى
> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> فبطلت ابص *​



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه سلامتك يا حبيبتى 
وهو فى حد مبيكبرش كلنا بنكبر يا روحى  حتى المشكوكة اللى اسمها مدرى شو صافينار  دى اكيد هيجلها يوم وتكبر لكن وقتها بقا ابقى اتفرجى على شكلها من كتر اللى بيعملوه فى نفسهم وقتها بقا بإذن الله هنكون احلى:ura1::ura1:


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 أغسطس 2014)

هتصدقي يا رورو انا لما ببص في وش حد بشوف المسام اللي في وشه بوضوح 
انا نظري 6 علي 6 
ومش بجامل حد بكلامي بجد 
في هنا جمال طبيعي


----------



## soul & life (22 أغسطس 2014)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> هتصدقي يا رورو انا لما ببص في وش حد بشوف المسام اللي في وشه بوضوح
> انا نظري 6 علي 6
> ومش بجامل حد بكلامي بجد
> في هنا جمال طبيعي



ولا انت خنقتنى بص بقا من الاخر هاتلى اسماء ودلائل غير كده لن نقبل 
هههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (22 أغسطس 2014)

أرورو. بدئت أشك فيكى 

أنتى عميله .. أنتى الترف التالت 

 سيبئ عياد يقول الحقيقه 
مع أنها مش كامله. الحقيقه انهم 12 تلانتاشر واحده كذا 
مش أتنين تلاته بس 
ههههههههههه
خدى بلاحيتك و اشربئ النسكافيه إلى نيفو عملهولك 



نيفو بقول لك إيه حطئ قرصين منوم فئ النسكافيه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (22 أغسطس 2014)

يا جماعة مفيش اي وجة للمقارنة 
انتم احلي بكتييييييير 
سامحني يا رب 
واسماءكم كويسة كمان 
سامحني يا رب 
وكمان مش قصيرين 
سامحني يا رب 
وكمان مش تخان 
سامحني يا رب 
وكمان صوتكم زي الكروان 
سامحني يا رب 
وكمان ناقطكم 2 فولت وتنوروا في الضلمة


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 أغسطس 2014)

soul & life قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه سلامتك يا حبيبتى
> وهو فى حد مبيكبرش كلنا بنكبر يا روحى  حتى المشكوكة اللى اسمها مدرى شو صافينار  دى اكيد هيجلها يوم وتكبر لكن وقتها بقا ابقى اتفرجى على شكلها من كتر اللى بيعملوه فى نفسهم وقتها بقا بإذن الله هنكون احلى:ura1::ura1:


*ربنا يطمنشك يا اوختشى زى ما طمنتشينى *​


!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> هتصدقي يا رورو انا لما ببص في وش حد بشوف المسام اللي في وشه بوضوح
> انا نظري 6 علي 6
> ومش بجامل حد بكلامي بجد
> في هنا جمال طبيعي


*طب دارى ع نظرك يزيد يابنى 
*​


soul & life قال:


> ولا انت خنقتنى بص بقا من الاخر هاتلى اسماء ودلائل غير كده لن نقبل
> هههههههههههههههههههههه


*ايون يا عياد انا عاوزة دلائل وبراهيم *​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (22 أغسطس 2014)

soul & life قال:


> ولا انت خنقتنى بص بقا من الاخر هاتلى اسماء ودلائل غير كده لن نقبل
> هههههههههههههههههههههه



ينهار. حتى أنتى يا نيفو 
ا
طيب بقول إيه 
تعالى أنتى و رورو .. خلى النسكافيه عليا أنا. ههههههههه


----------



## soul & life (22 أغسطس 2014)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> أرورو. بدئت أشك فيكى
> 
> أنتى عميله .. أنتى الترف التالت
> 
> ...



انتى فين يا حبوا وسيبانى مع البت اللى مش عارفة نفسها دى:smile02
بتبص فى المرايا مبتعرفش نفسها ههههههههههههههه
انا قولتلها خدى مج النسكافيه ومتجيش غير لما نقولك مسمعتش الكلام


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 أغسطس 2014)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> أرورو. بدئت أشك فيكى
> أنتى عميله .. أنتى الترف التالت
> سيبئ عياد يقول الحقيقه
> مع أنها مش كامله. الحقيقه انهم 12 تلانتاشر واحده كذا
> ...


*ليه بقى علشان بقول الحق 
ده ظلم وافترا 
لن اشرب هذا النسكافيه ههههههههههههه
*​ *ايون هما مين بقى احبو الاتناشر تلتاشر دووولم 
الفضووول هيقتلنى اجدعااااااااااان 
يرضيكم يعنى 
*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (22 أغسطس 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *ربنا يطمنشك يا اوختشى زى ما طمنتشينى *​
> *طب دارى ع نظرك يزيد يابنى
> *​
> *ايون يا عياد انا عاوزة دلائل وبراهيم *​



يا بنتى دلائل و براهيم فئ شهر العسل 
أصل براهيم قرر يتجوز دلائل بعد ما عرف خبر جواز شافيناس 
قالك مبدهاش بئا


----------



## soul & life (22 أغسطس 2014)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> ينهار. حتى أنتى يا نيفو
> ا
> طيب بقول إيه
> تعالى أنتى و رورو .. خلى النسكافيه عليا أنا. ههههههههه



هههههههههههههههههههه ياختى الواد بيتكلم بثقة اوى معلش يا حبوا 
اه احنا جامتين اوى لكن دى صافينار يا حبوا  زلازل وبراكين وكته:smile02


----------



## soul & life (22 أغسطس 2014)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> يا جماعة مفيش اي وجة للمقارنة
> انتم احلي بكتييييييير
> سامحني يا رب
> واسماءكم كويسة كمان
> ...



اما انت يا ابن يسوعنا فلن انسى لك هذا الموقف
عارف اخوك الصغنن عياد ربنا هيكرمه اخر كرم اما انت بقا هنسلط عليك المودام
وهى تتصرف:smile02


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (22 أغسطس 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *ليه بقى علشان بقول الحق *
> *ده ظلم وافترا *
> *لن اشرب هذا النسكافيه ههههههههههههه*​
> 
> ...




متقلقيش يا رورو 
أربئ انت النسفاكيه. بس و إحنا هنقتله قبل ما يقرب لك 
أنا وقافاله أهو 
لو شوفت حج فضول معدى هقطعه تقطيعا 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 أغسطس 2014)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> يا بنتى دلائل و براهيم فئ شهر العسل
> أصل براهيم قرر يتجوز دلائل بعد ما عرف خبر جواز شافيناس
> قالك مبدهاش بئا


*بجد اجوزوا ده انا سمعت انهم سابوا بعض 
تيب عموما الف مبروك :smile02*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 أغسطس 2014)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> متقلقيش يا رورو
> أربئ انت النسفاكيه. بس و إحنا هنقتله قبل ما يقرب لك
> أنا وقافاله أهو
> لو شوفت حج فصول معدى هقطعه تقطيعا
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


*ليه بس كدا احبوو 
عاوزة تموتى عم ابو الفضول 
وانا اعيش ازاى من غيره 
مقدرررررررش *​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (22 أغسطس 2014)

soul & life قال:


> اما انت يا ابن يسوعنا فلن انسى لك هذا الموقف
> عارف اخوك الصغنن عياد ربنا هيكرمه اخر كرم اما انت بقا هنسلط عليك المودام
> وهى تتصرف:smile02


ههههههههههه
مودام برضة 
تعيشي انتي 
معندناش منة في البلد 
عندنا الولية 
جاية من اولياء الله الصالحين 
وبعدين مفيش ديك بيصيح في البيت غيري 
مش بخاف منها
ولو عايزة تقوليلها 
ممكن اديكي تليفونها 
ولو صدقتك 
او مشت كلامك 
ليكي عندي 100 جنية وتحدي


----------



## soul & life (22 أغسطس 2014)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> ههههههههههه
> مودام برضة
> تعيشي انتي
> معندناش منة في البلد
> ...



يا وااثق انت يا واثق انك لمتمكن  ماشى بس لما تعرف الحاية فيها صافينار 
الموضوع هيختلف سبلنا انت المهمة دى


----------



## oesi no (22 أغسطس 2014)

متجمعين عند النبى 
الخناقة على ايه بقي
 محدش يقدريقرب ناحيه صاااااااااااااافى نار 
ومحدش يقولى فيه هنا احلى منها 
النفاق مش كدة ابدا يا جماعه 
اتقوا الله


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (22 أغسطس 2014)

soul & life قال:


> يا وااثق انت يا واثق انك لمتمكن  ماشى بس لما تعرف الحاية فيها صافينار
> الموضوع هيختلف سبلنا انت المهمة دى


هههههههههههه
معاكي كل الطرق مفتوحة 
مش هتقدريتعملي حاجة 
مش بقلكم انكم غلابة 
ايش جاب اسكندرية 
للبلد عندنا 
فية فرق توقيت وسرعات


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 أغسطس 2014)

oesi no قال:


> متجمعين عند النبى
> الخناقة على ايه بقي
> محدش يقدريقرب ناحيه صاااااااااااااافى نار
> ومحدش يقولى فيه هنا احلى منها
> ...


*انا هحكيلك هما ببقولوا ان فى احلى منها 
وانا مش مقتنعة الصراحة 
ان فيه احلى منهاااااااااااااااا 

*​


----------



## grges monir (22 أغسطس 2014)

دة مش خبر عن صافيناز
دة برنامج توك شو بدون اعلانات هههههههه


----------



## soul & life (22 أغسطس 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *انا هحكيلك هما ببقولوا ان فى احلى منها
> وانا مش مقتنعة الصراحة
> ان فيه احلى منهاااااااااااااااا
> 
> *​



فين النسكافيه يا حبوا:nunu0000::nunu0000::nunu0000:


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (22 أغسطس 2014)

oesi no قال:


> متجمعين عند النبى
> الخناقة على ايه بقي
> محدش يقدريقرب ناحيه صاااااااااااااافى نار
> ومحدش يقولى فيه هنا احلى منها
> ...


يعلم الله حاسس بيك 
ها 
دونيا


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (22 أغسطس 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *ليه بس كدا احبوو
> عاوزة تموتى عم ابو الفضول
> وانا اعيش ازاى من غيره
> مقدرررررررش *​



ما هو لازم اقتله 
بدل ما ألقى عياد مقتول علشان مقلش على التنين تلاته 
هههههههههه
أصل حج فصول ده أنا عأرفاه 
أو بقول أحسن نديها نسكافيه 

أنا اعتقد جورج شرب كبايه و علشان كذا نائم من ساعتهاه


----------



## soul & life (22 أغسطس 2014)

oesi no قال:


> متجمعين عند النبى
> الخناقة على ايه بقي
> محدش يقدريقرب ناحيه صاااااااااااااافى نار
> ومحدش يقولى فيه هنا احلى منها
> ...



احنا مش بنافق احنا عندنا دلائل وبراهيم  وعياد بيجيبهم وجاى :smile02
انت رجعت فى كلامك ولا ايه يا عياد روحت فين :vava:


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 أغسطس 2014)

soul & life قال:


> فين النسكافيه يا حبوا:nunu0000::nunu0000::nunu0000:


*هو انا ماقولتلكيش انى مابقتش احبه 
ههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 أغسطس 2014)

* ﻻ من قولت بدون ذكر اسماء 
مش من حقي*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (22 أغسطس 2014)

ينهار ده اسمه طلع 
بقول إيه 
أنا سامعا دلائل و براهيم مع عم فضول بينادو عليا 
أيوا أيوا حااااضر جائه أهو 
سلام بئا يا جماعا


----------



## Thunder Coptic (24 أغسطس 2014)

8 صفحات علي شان صوره 
امال لو جات المنتدي حاتعماو ايه ::08:


----------



## soul & life (24 أغسطس 2014)

Thunder Coptic قال:


> 8 صفحات علي شان صوره
> امال لو جات المنتدي حاتعماو ايه ::08:



مين دى اللى تيجى المنتدى طيب تفكر تعملها كده هههههههه
الزعيم بذات نفسه مش هيدخلها وستات المنتدى كلهم هيعملوا اعتصام على البوابة
اما مستر عبود بقا يا سيدى على مستر عبود هيجبلها ليموزين ويوصلها لحد المكان اللى هتروحه علشان محدش يدايقها هونا :99:


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 أغسطس 2014)

soul & life قال:


> مين دى اللى تيجى المنتدى طيب تفكر تعملها كده هههههههه
> الزعيم بذات نفسه مش هيدخلها وستات المنتدى كلهم هيعملوا اعتصام على البوابة
> اما مستر عبود بقا يا سيدى على مستر عبود هيجبلها ليموزين ويوصلها لحد المكان اللى هتروحه علشان محدش يدايقها هونا :99:


*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
لا انيفو انا مش هعتصم معاكم 
انا هركب معاها اليموزين :99:*​


----------



## soul & life (24 أغسطس 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> لا انيفو انا مش هعتصم معاكم
> انا هركب معاها اليموزين :99:*​



يادى الحوسة انتى لسه مشربتيش النسكافية يا رورو ههههههههههههه
تعالى  انا بشرب نسكافيه تعالى يا حبيبتى اعملك مج يعدل نافوخك ههههه
وبعدين علفكرة بقا عبود مش هيوافق وهيضربك ويقولك امشى يا بت روحى ههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 أغسطس 2014)

soul & life قال:


> يادى الحوسة انتى لسه مشربتيش النسكافية يا رورو ههههههههههههه
> تعالى  انا بشرب نسكافيه تعالى يا حبيبتى اعملك مج يعدل نافوخك ههههه


*ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
صدقينى المج فى ايدى اهوووو 
*​


----------



## soul & life (24 أغسطس 2014)

:heat:





R.O.R.O قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> صدقينى المج فى ايدى اهوووو
> *​




:heat: وانا كمان والدنيا حرررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 أغسطس 2014)

soul & life قال:


> :heat:
> 
> 
> :heat: وانا كمان والدنيا حرررررررررررررررررررررررررر


*تعالى اقعدى معايا فى التكييف :Love_Letter_Open:*​


----------



## soul & life (24 أغسطس 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *تعالى اقعدى معايا فى التكييف :Love_Letter_Open:*​



هههههههههههههه مش تقولى طيب وسعى علشان هنطلك من الشاشة دلوات ههههههههه بس خلى الكهربا تستنانى لحسن علبال لما اجى تكون هى راحت :smi420:


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 أغسطس 2014)

soul & life قال:


> هههههههههههههه مش تقولى طيب وسعى علشان هنطلك من الشاشة دلوات ههههههههه بس خلى الكهربا تستنانى لحسن علبال لما اجى تكون هى راحت :smi420:


*ههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
هى لسة جاية 
بس ع ما تيجى من اسكندرية هتكون قطعت اكيد :t9:*​


----------



## e-Sword (26 أغسطس 2014)

على فكرة اللى ضحكني فى الموضوع قراءة التعليقات 
و على رأي استاذ كوبتك متجميعن عند النبي هههههههههههه


----------



## soul & life (26 أغسطس 2014)

e-Sword قال:


> على فكرة اللى ضحكني فى الموضوع قراءة التعليقات
> و على رأي استاذ كوبتك متجميعن عند النبي هههههههههههه



هههههههههههههههههه مبلاش عمو النبى خلينا متجمعين عند صافينار احسن:new4:


----------



## BITAR (25 نوفمبر 2014)

oesi no قال:


> *مع السلامة ياغالية
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*يعنى بطلت رقص ولا ..........  ؟
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## johna&jesus (25 نوفمبر 2014)

_هههههههههههههههههههههه
ينهار حقد_​


----------



## oesi no (25 نوفمبر 2014)

BITAR قال:


> *يعنى بطلت رقص ولا ..........  ؟
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> *​


تبطل رقص
الموضوع ده يطير فيه رقاب 
ههههههههههههههه​


----------



## oesi no (25 نوفمبر 2014)

johna&jesus قال:


> _هههههههههههههههههههههه
> ينهار حقد_​


*:t33:
مش حقد 
ده حسد 
يابن المحظوظه يا فوووووووووزى 
*​


----------



## johna&jesus (25 نوفمبر 2014)

oesi no قال:


> *:t33:
> مش حقد
> ده حسد
> يابن المحظوظه يا فوووووووووزى
> *​


فوزى زمانه مات من كتر النبر عليه 

يا عم حسد ايه دا 
حقد 
وحقد بغل كمان
انت مش شايف الردود
والحاجات اللى نزله ترخ
هههههههههههههه


----------



## soul & life (25 نوفمبر 2014)

ال حسد ال
شوفتها من غير مكياج وهى بتتكلم عربى دى طلعت هاتمة هههههههههههه


----------



## grges monir (25 نوفمبر 2014)

مبتعرفش ترقص


----------



## johna&jesus (25 نوفمبر 2014)

soul & life قال:


> ال حسد ال
> شوفتها من غير مكياج وهى بتتكلم عربى دى طلعت هاتمة هههههههههههه



شوفت يا جورج 
مش حسد خالص


----------

